# Samara - the capital of the USSR



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

The dugout was located in the center area of ​​105 hectares. On it were located:
- Underground engineering building
- Long-wave antenna system - four freestanding tower height of 205 meters each, set square with sides 100 meters.
- Medium wave antenna system - four freestanding tower height of 150 meters each, set square with a side of 75 meters.
- Two groups bryzgalnyh cooling pools (groups of "G" - two "mirror" of 1000 cubic meters each and a group of "D" - also 2 to 1,000 cubic meters each - a total of 4,000 cubic meters in total)
- Support facilities and services - oil-cooled, garages, room guard (enclosed area guarded by the military part of the dogs), etc.

Simultaneously with the construction of the technical area near the railroad was under construction residential village. The "village radio operators" has been provided its administration building, a club room, a hospital, a kindergarten, a water tower, stables, dining room, a school. Warmth of the settlement provided the station itself, the water came from three artesian wells, is located one kilometer from the technical building .. There were more than twenty houses and about 1,000 people. The construction of the radio center was given only two and a half months!

In order to build a radio station in Samara in such a short time the Office of the Special Construction of the USSR attracted to this task the best technical minds of the Soviet Union. Nadenenko visited here, Eisenberg and many other outstanding professionals. Scientific director of the project was a model, the production work was headed by deputy chief engineer of the Office of the special construction of the object number 15, Professor Mintz. Construction has been appointed chief Lieutenant-General, Engineer Volkov. Chairman of the State Commission was Minister of Communications Peresypkin.
structure was designed to hit 500 kilogram bombs.


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Underground engineering building.
Technical building was a rectangular underground bunker (60 long and 50 meters wide), which had two floors. The lower technical base of the building was located at a depth of 22 meters. The bunker was made of reinforced concrete, wall thickness of 1 meter above the ceiling of the building from the top half meter layer of sand poured, still above laid reinforced concrete "hat" with thickness of 2.5 meters, covering the building and advocating for its edge to 5-6 meters. Through its thickness are reinforced ventilation shafts. The bunker was designed for a direct hit by a 500-pound bombs, which was most powerful during the Second World War.
Pit 30 meters deep under the technical building began to dig in September 1941. This time can be called the start time of its construction. In the pit at the same time worked from five to eight thousand people.
The building had two freight entrance - through these inputs were fed down transformers weighing 20 tons and more, as well as transmission equipment.









*Here, during the war was remote control transmitter PB-390.*










*Remote control, followed by the agent DBB transmitter PB-390
(Archive photo).*










*A plaque embedded in the base of the tower.
Installed at the base of the tower May 6, 1999.*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

On the ground floor of the building housed all of the technical force, agriculture and air cooling system. Under the ground was heavy-duty substation feeding the transmitter. The cargo was a mine entrance, stretching down to the depth of the building. It was equipped with a winch mounted on the crane girders. With these cargo winches can be supplied either on the top floor of the building, which housed the transmitter directly to the studio and staff, or the lower technical floor, where there was a power equipment, transformers, refrigeration units, pumps, air compressors and filters. At the bottom (technical) floor laid two rail lines, equipped with electric trolleys.
The basis of the energy system comprised two power input step-down transformer 35 to 6 kV, 7.5 MW capacity each.


The cooling system tubes of powerful radio equipment consisted of two closed water circuits. Five pumps were taken with distilled water from special tanks in which it was poured, after cooling the lamp transmitters. The cooling system was water-water, by far the least effective. She worked at a temperature of 40-50 degrees. Distilled water washed copper anode radio tubes.










*The ladder truck entrance leading down to the upper level of technical building.
In the floor of the upper floor sash disclosed hatch
through which the equipment could be made winches on the lower floor.*










Corridor transformer substation in the basement of the building.










*Power generator cooling tubes on the ground floor.*










*Pumps, pump water from an external circuit. Located on the ground floor.*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

To maintain the optimum temperature in the premises, maintenance building is equipped with four air-conditioning systems. From the mine fell into bryzgalnuyu air chamber, where it is cooled, purified by fountains of water jets and passed through the louver array. Then a fan blows air ducts on the technical building. At each mine was located on the ventilation capacity of 55,000 cubic unit of air per hour.
The state of air in the technical building followed a special service. As a result of temperature and humidity of the air conditioning system tuning was performed. This system allowed five megawatts of power to dissipate the transmitter, which is released as heat directly to the technical building.










*One of the ventilation units. In the background the entrance to the ventilation duct.
*









*Bryzgalnaya chamber for air purification.
In the background louver grille.*










*Power distribution equipment of the sample in 1942.*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

radio station for a long time held the primacy of power in the world. Much of the equipment was made especially for him. The world's first free-standing antennas were used, made of pipes. The platform is based on three masts insulator, it has already secured itself to the two antenna mast cells. Porcelain insulators, hollow, withstand load 1,000 tons, directed along the axis. Tightness of each anchor bolt, operated by the installation of insulators - 110 tons.

Throughout the war broadcasting in the USSR, was carried out from this particular radio center.

The last time the air station came out May 9, 2005.
In July 2010 an event occurred which put an end to the history of the legendary radio station. A survey conducted in 2002 showed that eight antenna radiobashen are in poor condition. Engineers are faced with the need to make a decision about their future. In the absence of material resources to further the contents of the object, the tower became a historic landmark for many years, it was decided to destroy it, putting them on the ground with the help of directed explosions. Now the memory of the four 150-meter and four 200-foot radio tower included in the history of our great victory over fascism, remain only in photographs.




























The text and photos of Nicholas Kruzhkov

http://retro.samnet.ru/zapstolica/rvs/index.htm


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

The famous, "says Moscow (говорит Москва)," was broadcast from Samara.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice and informative thread...thanks for sharing.kay:


----------



## Intergelpo (Aug 9, 2013)

@rtem said:


> During the Second World War. Soviet capital was moved from Moscow to Samara (the city of Samara from 1935 to 1991, was called Kuibyshev).
> just moved to foreign embassies.


The Soviet capital was never moved to Samara. But Samara was prepared for such an event if the Nazis would take Moscow, though Stalin always stayed in Moscow. 
Indeed, some important Government bodies were evacuated to Samara, but only temporarily.


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Именно переехала. Согласно постановлению Государственного Комитета Обороны «Об эвакуации столицы СССР из Москвы» от 15 октября 1941, в Куйбышев были перемещены часть ЦК ВКП(б), Совнарком, Президиум Верховного Совета СССР, наркоматы, ЦК ВЛКСМ, исполком Коминтерна во главе с Г. Димитровым, дипломатические миссии зарубежных государств (включая, США, Великобританию и Японию). Что как раз и означало фактический переезд столицы СССР в Самару.


It moved. According to the resolution of the State Committee of Defense "About evacuation of the capital of the USSR from Moscow" of October 15, 1941, the part of the Central Committee of All-Union Communist Party (bolsheviks), Council of People's Commissars, Presidium of the Supreme Council of the USSR, national committees, All-Union Leninist Young Communist League Central Committee, Komintern executive committee were moved to Kuibyshev led by G. Dimitrov, diplomatic missions of the foreign states (including, the USA, Great Britain and Japan). That meant the actual moving of the capital of the USSR to Samara.


----------



## marcusflorida2 (Nov 3, 2009)

Quite interesting. Was there a Brazilian Embassy ?


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice city and I like the architecture.


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

marcusflorida2 said:


> Quite interesting. Was there a Brazilian Embassy ?


I don't know. Perhaps, in time of war the Brazilian Embassy was closed?


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

The bunker headquarters of the red army. Object No. 2
The bunker is under the biggest square in Europe - Kuibyshev square









one of the largest underground military objects
and the most expensive built in WWII within the city of Kuibyshev, it cost 20.000.000 rubles
price 41-42 years, absolutely fantastic money for that time, for example
armament selling prices from the factories to the needs of the front
rifle Mosin - 163 RUB
gun Shpagin - 500 RUB
50-mm mortar - 3600 RUB
82-mm mortar - 5900-6100 RUB
107-mm mortar - 19000 RUB 
120-mm mortar - 11800-12200 RUB
37-mm antiaircraft gun - 72 000 RUB
T-34 tank - 269 500 RUB
tank KV-1 - 635 000 RUB
aircraft Li-2 - 650 000 RUB
aircraft Il-4 - 800 000 RUB










The work was carried out for the General staff of the red army.
The object consists of two vertical shafts 41 meter, they were equipped with elevators and emergency stairs


















The effective area of the asylum amounted to 860 square meters, the area business Suite 300 square meters.













































The refuge has two segments of the tunnel 50 meters each


















Excavation amounted to 14.2 thousand cubic meters, concrete laid 4.3 thousand cubic meters, as well as
laid 1000 tons liners.
Here's how it looks from the outside


























http://gon1969.livejournal.com/472850.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

A web site devoted to the role of Samara during the second world war:
http://samara1941.ru/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, great and very nice updates from Samara


----------



## DenmarkBall (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice. It looks pretty interesting. The last picture of the Bolsoi theatre of the first page looks great!!


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

The family monument Volodatskiy
Before the great Patriotic War (1941-1945) in the village of Alekseevka (underground) family lived Volodatskiy: the head of the family Pavel Vasilyevich Volodkin, his wife Praskovia Eremeeva Volodkin(1874-1943) and nine sons - Alexander, Andrew, Peter, John, Basil, Michael, Constantine, Theodore and Nicholas. Pavel Vasilyevich died in 1935. When the war started, all nine sons Volodatskiy went to the front.

Five of them - Nicholas, Andrew, Frank, Michael, Alexander - died in 1941 - 1943, Basil in January 1945. Peter, Ivan and Konstantin returned after the victory in the village with severe acquired during the war wounds, which soon brought them to their graves. Their mother, Praskovia Eremeeva, did not wait for the return of their last three sons, her heart could not withstand losses. With his youngest son, Nicholas, she hadn't even said goodbye before sending it to war. He completed his active service in Transbaikalia, were waiting for him back home, but he went to the front, not visiting his native village. Passing native places he only threw out the window wagons rolled tube note:

Mother, dear mother. Don't grieve, don't grieve. Don't worry. Go to the front. Divide the Nazis and everything will get back to you. Wait. Your Nick.


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Bunker Beria ( the second man in the Soviet Union after Stalin ) .


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Mega Structures USSR. The giant underground refrigerator

can you imagine a refrigerator that can accommodate 200 railway wagon products ? Yes, and the underground ? And not just the underground and carved into the rock ...
Such a refrigerator there . Where? Of course, in Russia.
It inherited from the Soviet Union .
It was one of the strategic reserve storage products in the Soviet Union in case of war . 16,400 tons of food ...

This crazy refrigerator is on the outskirts of Samara, in a very inconspicuous place . Not knowing about it , you can drive past dozens of times and did not pay attention to the red brick building . Meanwhile , it is not such a simple building ..

Only in recent years the guys have managed to organize guided tours to the cave to get here and now anyone can . Refrigerator continues to be in force , but are not stored is now a strategic reserve of the country 






















































http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/971824.html


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

One of the coolest threads here! Had no idea of most things you showed us :cheers:


----------

